# who did it



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Well i am wondering who called for all this cold weather we are having in TN (yes i said cold) ,, was in the lower 60's this morning ,, and only reached the upper 80's this afternoon ,, how can anyone work in these extreme conditions ??? and at this time of yr :O ,, i was gonna hit the pool today ,, but after a foot in the water ,, NO WAY ,, i turned on the solar heater so if we get above freezing (80) then it might get the pool up to say around 90 or so ,, but one other thing ,, after the M&G that is it for me camping till May ,, if i can't go outside in just shorts ,, to me it is not worth camping ,, IMO ,, i would rather be warm then trying to get warm ,, but i got a good thing look foward to ,, the weather people say if u all think this summer was hot (which it was not ,, could have been a little hotter) just wait till the next 2 yrs of summer ,, we have not seen anything yet ,, and i say ,, bring it on ,, there is never a hot summer ,, it is only as hot as u'r mind thinks it is ,, as i have been told on the cold ,,  :laugh:    :disapprove:


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: who did it

Sorry to hear the weather isn't cooperating !  Now here is a different story.  Right now ( 945 pm ish) it's cooled to about 77 deg.  It's supposed to get down to about 67 overnight.  The forecast for the next two days is 105 and 108.    If your going to do anything outside, it should be done early  Hang in there Rod


----------



## akjimny (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: who did it

Rod you would have hated my so-called summer vacation up here in Alaska.  They managed to set the all time record for continuous days of rain - 31 - while we were here.  And the temps only got into the 70's once or twice.  But 1 Sep we'll be headed back to Florida - where everyone tells me it's still hot and humid.  Oh well, winters coming.     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: who did it

scooter where are u ??? i'll be on the next flight down there ,, man those are my kinda above freezing temps ,, and Jim ,, i am with u on the Fl area ,, nice and warm and humid ,, (notice i did not say hot ,, never hot enough for me )    :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Aug 25, 2010)

Re: who did it

Rod, the temperature guage in our truck read 115 yesterday while waiting in the carpool lane for our GS.  We will PAY you to come down here to Louisiana and wait for him Monday thru Friday while we sit at home in the COOL AC.  IT IS TOO HOT...

I seriously think you need to talk your DW in to moving further south.  I promise, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## whitey (Aug 25, 2010)

RE: who did it

Rod 

I'm the one to blame for this cool spell, Boy do i Love it.  I hope it drop another 10 or 15 deg. HA HA


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Re: who did it

way to go Gerald. we suffer enough with his hot temps. :laugh:  :laugh: man I love the FALL


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 26, 2010)

Re: who did it

Rod, I'm on the west side of the Sierra Nevada foothills (Ca).  About 110 miles east of San Francisco.  I'm sure you've heard of the 'Celebrated Jumpiing Frog of Calaveras County' by Mark Twain.  Anyway, that supposidly took place in Angels Camp---about 20 miles away.  Now, the forecast for the next couple days is a cooling trend, going to the 90's to the 80's come the weekend.  I'm heading out of town for a few days, going to the coast (Morro Bay).  Should be way cooler :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Re: who did it

how can it be cooler on the coast ??? SC is always hotter on the beach and coastal area then inland ,, but i envy u ,, have good time ,, (wish i was there )  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## LEN (Aug 27, 2010)

Re: who did it

On the west coast the winds blow from west to east by time it gets to the east coast all the hot air raises the tem. of the coastal areas. Also you are much closer to DC.(thats a joke son!! as the big chicken would say!!!).

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Re: who did it

WELL Len there is a lot of HOT AIR in DC. and there is one from CA that blows a lot of hot air, wish I could remember her name. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 27, 2010)

Re: who did it

Hollis....you talking about the one that does not need a Halloween mask????


----------



## C Nash (Aug 27, 2010)

Re: who did it

I think thats the one Ken :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Re: who did it

I know it frighten me everytime I see her :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 28, 2010)

Re: who did it

i totally agree...  One scary &^%$#.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 29, 2010)

Re: who did it

Maybe if we keep having this cold and miserable summer we will have a warm and comfortable winter.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Re: who did it

Lee where are you at, it has been in the 100 to low 95 degrees this summer. Yes it was miserable but not cold by anyone ,well except Rod anything below 99 is cold to him. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

